# 2008 releases



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

here is a link to some of what we may see in 2008 from Habanos..

Mag 50 regular release
Partagas Salamone! regular release.

Some of the RE's look cool!!!

http://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/lists/2-New-08.htm


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

La Gloria Cubnana Robusto!! Thats just friggin kewl!!!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Neat.
Montecristo Sublimes?
Interesting.


----------



## Bruin7 (Sep 6, 2007)

Wow not a single cigar under a 48 ring size. What a shame for me. I guess I'll have to buy more regular/older releases.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

PSD5..wont be buying those short robos..too many Regionals imo...reminds me of when the EL blew up and they werent special anymore..but the party solomones sound tempting..hope they are as good the one i smoked a couple weeks ago..it is definitely one to consider..


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Bruin7 said:


> Wow not a single cigar under a 48 ring size. What a shame for me. I guess I'll have to buy more regular/older releases.


:tpd:


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

Way to many RE's and Fat Cigars.:2


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I have to agree with the above few comments. I know bigger cigars are becoming more and more popular when it comes to NC's. However, I'm not drawn to Cubans in the same way that I am to other cigars. While I like a robusto or a torpedo from Pepin or any other such maker, a great deal of Cuban appeal, for me, is in the wrapper. They just seem to do small RG better.


----------



## Bruin7 (Sep 6, 2007)

It almost seems like the CC makers are catering to what Americans like in the NC cigars. There are a lot of you who love robustos and torpedos but I really enjoy a corona & corona grande in the Cuban format. At least I won't have to search for the new releases next year. I can concentrate on the current goodies we have right now.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> PSD5..wont be buying those short robos..too many Regionals imo...reminds me of when the EL blew up and they werent special anymore..but the party solomones sound tempting..hope they are as good the one i smoked a couple weeks ago..it is definitely one to consider..


Yes those Salamones look real good. :tu


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

blah. need more coronas and lonsdales. oh, wait. not anymore...


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks for the info.
:tu


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Bruin7 said:


> Wow not a single cigar under a 48 ring size. What a shame for me. I guess I'll have to buy more regular/older releases.


:tpd:

Looks like my trusty Havana cutter won't be up to the challenge of cutting a lot of these new release Havanas. I really enjoy smoking midranged RG Cubans.


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> :tpd:


:tpd: x 2 ...so sad.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Neat.
> Montecristo Sublimes?
> Interesting.


Uh oh,

I know how this starts!

Looks like Clara's gonna get a new purse soon!:chk

ATL


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

Let the games begin.


----------



## Ccsmoker (May 19, 2006)

I too enjoy thinner ring smokes more times than not,but sometime you just want one of those jaw breakers.I see alot of things that I like,so much
for financial freedom.


----------



## steve r (Aug 19, 2007)

im with freddy wayyyy tooo many re. and it does blow that people dont understand that small ring gauges can be an awesome thing.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Bolivar Salamones!
PL Belicosos Extra!

Oh. My. Stars.


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> Bolivar Salamones!
> PL Belicosos Extra!
> 
> Oh. My. Stars.


:tpd:

Boli RE for Asia Pacific mmmmmm


----------



## maddman (May 24, 2007)

o no the worlds going to end Cuba sees their is a market for 50/52 Ring cigars. This is a welcome change. Enjoy the PC as much as the next guy but for me a Robusto or Toro is where its at. BRC is my favorite cigar.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

La Gloria Cubana Gloriosos 
La Gloria Cubana Marshall


These two are interesting to me.


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

So that's where all that tobacco went with all the discontinued cigars of the past couple years :r


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

cvm4 said:


> So that's where all that tobacco went with all the discontinued cigars of the past couple years :r


Yep, it takes a lot of Partagas Lonsdales and Coronas to make up that new Salomones.

Obviously the Regional Editions are selling well since there are 17 of them coming out in '08.


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

maddman said:


> o no the worlds going to end Cuba sees their is a market for 50/52 Ring cigars. This is a welcome change. Enjoy the PC as much as the next guy but for me a Robusto or Toro is where its at. BRC is my favorite cigar.


no problem with that, but considering we're not part of cubatabacco's (or is it altadis?) marketing plan, then that really shouldn't be a consideration. that and completely eliminating so many lonsdales and coronas is just plain wrong.

just my opinion, of course...


----------



## maddman (May 24, 2007)

We buy Cuban cigars we are part of their market they know this.

To ignore that we still take up an estimated 20% of the Cuban cigar market is ridiculous. 

What cigars have been discontinued. am sure all the Monty 4, BPC are still going to be their.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Bruin7 said:


> It almost seems like the CC makers are catering to what Americans like in the NC cigars. There are a lot of you who love robustos and torpedos but I really enjoy a corona & corona grande in the Cuban format. At least I won't have to search for the new releases next year. I can concentrate on the current goodies we have right now.


OMG, I just figured it out...with the help of this post.^
The CC makers are trying to give us more of what we go for in the NC cigars by giving us bigger and longer smokes. BUT, that is the only way most of the NC makers can make something taste cuban with the tobacco they are using. Pile it on thick. If they remembered that with cuban tobacco, like brazilian mata fina, a little goes a long way, they would not try so hard. They are making them bigger because they think they have to to please us. In fact, they have proven they can achieve more taste in less space, something the NC guys can't do. But I have to say for myself, that when the releases come out, I look right at the length and ring guage. The 2007 Hoyo Regalos, you look at it and say, hmm, thinner than a churchill, about the length of a mareva, 300 bucks...no thanks. for 300 bucks, I want something twice that size.
It's all so clear to me now.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

The PLs and LGCs are touching me. Seeing is believing. Until then...


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

Shame. I like smaller RG cigars as well. Big fatties just aren't my thing, CC or NC. Unless they're short, but I'd rather have a long thin cigar than a short fat one. I'm partial to wrappers...


----------

